# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Книги по ШБ

## Инна82

Харе Кришна.

Последние вышедшие книги по ШБ 10.4 и 11.1. ШБ состоит из двенадцати песен. А сколько ещё книг выйдет по ШБ?

----------


## vijitatma das

Еще две. Первая выйдет 12 песнь, а вслед за ней - 2 часть 11 песни. Мы очень надеемся завершить издание "Бхагаватам" уже в этом году.

----------


## Инна82

Спасибо

----------

